# Get Pumped



## HelloiamChow (Jun 13, 2008)

What song gets you pumped? Not just for cubing, but for life in general. A kind of song that after you hear, you feel like you can do anything.

I plan on making a "Get Pumped" mix for Nationals. Lets hear your thoughts.


----------



## llamapuzzle (Jun 13, 2008)

"Gonna Fly Now" and "Eye of the Tiger" from the Rocky movies.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 13, 2008)

llamapuzzle said:


> "Gonna Fly Now" and "Eye of the Tiger" from the Rocky movies.



I use those too. I always listen to those and "The Final Countdown" before my chessboxing matches. 

Gunther always helps too for some reason...I'm not sure why.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 13, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> llamapuzzle said:
> 
> 
> > "Gonna Fly Now" and "Eye of the Tiger" from the Rocky movies.
> ...



Do you really do chessboxing???
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chess_boxing

I want to know more - what's your record, etc.?


----------



## pjk (Jun 13, 2008)

I like a lot of Bob Dylan's stuff. It is slow, but really powerful.

I always like a good Fleetwood Mac song to get pumped up too.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jun 13, 2008)

At CC i ended up listening to Tower of Power the entire day, for some reason it made me really pumped. I'm not really sure.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 13, 2008)

Dave Matthews Band, John Butler Trio.

Those are my two favorite bands. I actually get more relaxed than pumped. I work best while relaxed.


----------



## Dene (Jun 13, 2008)

Shinkansen by Concord Dawn.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 13, 2008)

Mike Hughey said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > llamapuzzle said:
> ...




Haha yeah...I do some chessboxing around my city. I'm actually in a league some friends and I set up. It started out as a group of us who gathered in each others' basements to fight...this wasn't chessboxing yet. We just fought without gloves and a set of rules (no face hits, etc). It was closer to a "fight club" than it was to actual boxing. 

Then when we discovered chessboxing we started doing that. We've only had a handful of matches so far, but hopefully things will pick up now that it's summer. I've only fought in one of the matches so far, but my record is 1-0. Back when it was more of a club and not a league, my record was 5-1.

I'm actually still looking for a good boxing name. My friend Sam has "The Hebrew Hammer", so I'm looking for something of the ridiculous/humorous persuasion. Any suggestions? (sorry for taking it off topic...you can PM me if you have any)


----------



## llamapuzzle (Jun 14, 2008)

Oh. And the Mortal Kombat theme.


----------



## Feanaro (Jun 14, 2008)

Through the fire and flames, and operation ground and pound by dragon force


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jun 14, 2008)

Plug In Baby -Muse

Feeling Good -Muse


----------



## signaly (Jun 15, 2008)

I love all sorts of music but one of the ones that get me pumped the most for either a skating sesh (skateboarding) or the cube;Coming Undone- KoRn


----------



## Dene (Jun 15, 2008)

Ewwww. Come one, at least you could listen to a real Korn song (Let's Do This Now)!


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jun 15, 2008)

Watching this dude gets me pumped xD XD 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJuGXq96CSo&feature=bz301


----------



## CAT13 (Jun 15, 2008)

99 red ballons lol. makes me dance.


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 15, 2008)

Lotsofsloths said:


> Watching this dude gets me pumped xD XD
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJuGXq96CSo&feature=bz301



WTF? You have so many crazy ideas.


----------



## hait2 (Jun 15, 2008)

i can do anything without needing a song 
but here are some random 'feel good' songs instead that re-assure you of that fact. xD

madder - groove armada
don't stop the music - rihanna
two of us - chae yeon
mardy bum - arctic monkeys
champion - kanye
if i could see you again - yiruma
young folks - p,b&j


etc
too many to name they all rule


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jun 15, 2008)

llamapuzzle said:


> Oh. And the Mortal Kombat theme.



Oh yeah, I forgot that one. I second that.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Jun 15, 2008)

This is actually what gets me most ready to go.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=sB4dCspAvJI


Gets me calm, makes me release all negative energy.

But, of course, sometimes gotta get pumped. When I do, stuff like this does the trick

http://youtube.com/watch?v=yI0_w9aV8G0


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 15, 2008)

CAT13 said:


> 99 red ballons lol. makes me dance.



oh my god i literally just posted a video with 99 red balloons as the song:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8DCGebsGOA 

also, i like anything by flogging molly, at the drive-in, iron maiden, or muse.

a couple of specific songs not from those bands are:
"Don't Stop Believing" - Journey
"Bleed it Out" -Linkin Park (i have all my big cube and relay PB's to this song)
"Take a Picture" -Filter
"The General" -Dispatch
"Honest Mistake" -The Bravery


----------



## Leviticus (Jun 15, 2008)

Hmm lets see: CCR, Bloc party, Daft Punk, Kavinsky, Bon Jovi, and the best; Hootie and the Blowfish FTW!


----------



## Rama (Jun 15, 2008)

I like Rock & Roll:




The Ventures!




The Tielman Brothers allways made a show of their concerts.


----------



## Karthik (Jun 17, 2008)

Lift me up


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Jun 17, 2008)

http://www.esnips.com/doc/c660ad6d-.../DJ-Hellfury---Shin-no-Noir-III---The-Journey


----------



## ROOT (Jun 23, 2008)

um..... theres a couple

Freak on a leash, falling away from me, coming undone, evolution (korn)
best of you (Foo fighters)
Master of puppets, enter sandman, st. anger, sad but true,(metallica)
*any nirvana song*
getting away with murder, thrown away, last resort, to be loved(papa roach)

and powerthirst


----------



## Dene (Jun 24, 2008)

ROOT said:


> Freak on a leash, falling away from me, coming undone, evolution (korn)



How can you even put the second 2 on the same par as the first 2!!!!


----------



## ROOT (Jun 27, 2008)

cause theyre all beastly dene


----------



## Raffael (Jun 27, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> CAT13 said:
> 
> 
> > 99 red ballons lol. makes me dance.
> ...



I do hope you know the origianal 99 red ballons song:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jQYQTFudrqc

My choice of music:
Vintersorg, Sonata Arctica, Van Canto, Iced Earth etc.
and of course: ABBA


----------



## alexc (Jun 28, 2008)

When I'm cubing I like to listen to:

Enter Sandman
Metallica 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRYDetbwegs&fmt=18

[youtube]jRYDetbwegs&fmt=18[/youtube]

Chapter 4
Avenged Sevenfold

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCfpJjh7MJw






Animal 
Mudmen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InVyso-9rrY


----------

